# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Mất kết nối khi khởi động spin trên BOB MK2

## Lenamhai

XIn chào anh em,
Chuyện là mình đang dùng CNC USB MK2 9 Axis bản chính hãng
Trứoc giờ dùng laptop win7 win10 cắt xốp, chạy Mill vẫn bình thường
Bữa nay conect với Destop win XP, Win7 thì có vấn đề là khi khởi động spindle thì bị mất kết nối, thay cable USB có shield và pherit cũng vẫn bị
Quay lại dùng laptop thì không vấn đề gì
Các cao thủ có cao kiến gì cho mình xin chút kinh nghiệm xử lý vấn đề này
Thanks

----------


## CKD

Kết luận vẫn là nhiễu thôi  :Smile: 
Thử nối vỏ desktop với ground của máy cnc xem có giải quyết được vấn đề ko?

----------


## Lenamhai

Anh thử rồi, tiếp đất luôn cũng không ăn thua. Chỉ chạy laptop thì đuoc

----------


## hung1706

Máy desktop bị nhiễu nguồn vào, anh cho tách dây nguồn ra và lọc nhiễu hẳn đầu vào máy tính luôn xem sao

----------

Lenamhai

----------

